# Dexcom G6



## Phil65 (Mar 30, 2019)

Started a free trial of Dexcom G6 today and so far I am so impressed!
Flat profile with minor tweaking with carbs, suggesting already my basals could be better, early days but think I will finance this.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2019)

Looking good Phil!


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 31, 2019)

Morning update, so, during the night 3am I woke to a high reading and alarm going off. I was about 12mmol, for no other reason than a cannula fail (although my basal rate is not high at that time, strange!), so I changed cannula and adjusted. By 08.30 I was 6.3 and now at 10.20 I am 4.7. More days required before I start changing basals! Facinating to look at the data though. After my first 21 hours I am 86% in range CGM average 5.9.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 31, 2019)

Sounds good Phil. 

I may well trial the G6 later in the year. Their starter pack doesn’t seem too nightmarishly expensive. And it will be interesting to try Dexcom as part of my possible pump swap in December. It’s the only continuous system I haven’t tried yet!


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 31, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sounds good Phil.
> 
> I may well trial the G6 later in the year. Their starter pack doesn’t seem too nightmarishly expensive. And it will be interesting to try Dexcom as part of my possible pump swap in December. It’s the only continuous system I haven’t tried yet!


I have a free 10 day trial, and on my second day I have a very flat profile, super impressed and will self fund at £159 per month for sure!


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 31, 2019)

Phil65 said:


> I have a free 10 day trial, and on my second day I have a very flat profile, super impressed and will self fund at £159 per month for sure!


Oh and using with my Insight so not closed loop, still hope to get the tandem slim X2


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 31, 2019)

Phil65 said:


> Morning update, so, during the night 3am I woke to a high reading and alarm going off. I was about 12mmol, for no other reason than a cannula fail (although my basal rate is not high at that time, strange!), so I changed cannula and adjusted. By 08.30 I was 6.3 and now at 10.20 I am 4.7. More days required before I start changing basals! Facinating to look at the data though. After my first 21 hours I am 86% in range CGM average 5.9.


When did you change the clock on your pump? I ask because I had less insulin going in at 1am so was higher than normal at 3am. I changed my pump clock before bed last night.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 31, 2019)

Pumper_Sue said:


> When did you change the clock on your pump? I ask because I had less insulin going in at 1am so was higher than normal at 3am. I changed my pump clock before bed last night.


I didn’t change my clock on pump until breakfast time, I did consider that was the reason for my high at 03.00 but soon dismissed it, my basal at that time for a 4 hour block is only 1 unit per hour and couldn’t possibly make that much difference. It is a weird one as I went to bed bordering hypo and to jump to 12 in 3 hours is very strange considering my basal at that time block of 3 hours is only 3 units (3 unit adjustment would normally bring my bg down by 3) 22 years T1 and still learning!


----------



## Morag4125 (Jun 9, 2019)

I have been using the G6 for about 6 months now. I had to stop using the Libre as the adhesive in the sensor was burning my skin - it was horrendous! Anyway I am SO impressed with the Dexcom. It has improved my control which had already improved with the Libre. I have had no adverse reactions; I am told by Dexcom that the adhesive they use is the same as used on the Medtronic cannulas which have never caused me a problem. 
So impressed am I that I will be self funding these as the NHS for some reason is not funding them (can't understand why as they fund the Libre which is virtually the same price).
Anyway the crux of this post is that if you are considering trying the g6 and can afford to self fund then do it. I now check my bloodsuger about 15 times a day - its just a tap on the app and the Clarity app gives a fabulous weekly summary of your progress.
ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!


----------



## jusme (Jun 17, 2019)

I am lucky as I get my Dexcom 6  and sensors paid for by the NHS and I will be going on a new pump in the late autumn that uses all the information from Dexcom that will stop the insulin if I get low and start again when it gets to a normal level.  It will be such a help to me because the alarms certainly let me know when I am going low, I have no hypo awareness and have not for many years now, so for me I wouldn't be without it.

jusme


----------



## Morag4125 (Jun 17, 2019)

jusme


jusme said:


> I am lucky as I get my Dexcom 6  and sensors paid for by the NHS and I will be going on a new pump in the late autumn that uses all the information from Dexcom that will stop the insulin if I get low and start again when it gets to a normal level.  It will be such a help to me because the alarms certainly let me know when I am going low, I have no hypo awareness and have not for many years now, so for me I wouldn't be without it.
> 
> jusme


Id be very interested to find out more about the pump that you get. My diabetes team are working really hard to get my G6 funded so fingers crossed


----------

